# Saddle Pads or Saddle Blankets?



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Saddle blankets are designed to go over pads. You should never EVER use just a blanket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I use saddle pads all the time (Classic Equine). I like the ones with not cover or blanket on top. That way I can change the saddle blanket color for shows depending on what I am doing and what I have on.


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Saddle blankets are designed to go over pads. You should never EVER use just a blanket.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 My trainer doesn't let me show in my saddle pad. Just my neoprene baby pad (or whatever you want to call it) under the blanket so you can't see it.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

RunJumpRide said:


> My trainer doesn't let me show in my saddle pad. Just my neoprene baby pad (or whatever you want to call it) under the blanket so you can't see it.


ASre you riding english or western? That would work for english as those saddles are made to work that way. Western saddles are not. They need a thick pad under them. If you can push your finger into the pad and feel ANYTHING on the other side it is too thin.


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> ASre you riding english or western? That would work for english as those saddles are made to work that way. Western saddles are not. They need a thick pad under them. If you can push your finger into the pad and feel ANYTHING on the other side it is too thin.


 Western.
This is the neoprene pad we use under it:
WESTERN SADDLE PAD NEOPRENE-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply
It's quite thick but not as thick as my barrel saddle pad.
I consider it a blanket still.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That would be considered a saddle pad. A cheap one but still a saddle pad.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The only exception I can think of to make it acceptable to use nothing but a blanket under a western saddle is if it was being done for a _very_ short ride at a walk and the saddle was a 100% perfect fit for the horse in question.

Even then, if the horse sweats, you run the risk of getting the wool of the saddle saturated through the blanket.


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> That would be considered a saddle pad. A cheap one but still a saddle pad.


 Oh ... Well we call it a baby pad because it's supposed to go under a saddle blanket. A saddle pad to me is a bit thicker. But that's just weird me...  Thanks


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

A baby pad is a term for a type of english pad. I use under underneath my felt saddle pads. A saddle pad can be plain or can I have a decorative weave on top like what you see and professionals choice. Saddle blanket is thin and decorative and made to go over a thicker saddle pad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tasunke (Nov 6, 2011)

I use a work pad (thick) at home and a thick pad w/ show pad at shows. Never used a thin pad!


----------

